# Catapult



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A friend is coming over for Christmas dinner. She is really fond of cats. She would also like a slingshot. Sooooo, I made her this catapult:










The carved body of the cat actually provides a nice grip for the fingers:










I found the wooden carving in a local second hand store. I am not sure what the wood is, but it seemed pretty tough. Thinking of those Guatemalan slingshots I posted about some time back, the carving seemed perfect for my purposes. I cut a set of forks from aluminum plate, slotted the bottom of the carving, and epoxied the forks into the base of the carving. Since the lady is not that strong, I made bands by braiding number 32 rubber bands. She only wants to go down to the beach and lob a few stones into the ocean from time to time, so they should be just fine. Gypsy tabs make replacing bands very easy.

I am quite pleased at the way it turned out ... pardon my saying so, but I think it is the cat's a$$!

Cheers ............ Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's very nice Charles. Great choice for a handle.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job charles looks good


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok. That is awesome!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

haha great looking CATty!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The dog lovers will feel left out now and want a great slingshot made for them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys ... as soon as I saw the little sculpture, I could not resist.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Purrrrrrrrrrrrfect.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

you can say that again riverman great job charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. I know the lady will like it.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha its a CATapult





















rofl


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice job Charles! I really need to start wrapping my mind around the whole "can I make this into a slingshot?" 
You guys are inventive!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's very cool. I was going to do a carved slingshot, but I don't need to now, it would never have come out this good!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats very creative Charles, man you guys are good idea after idea, she's going to be so happy its those little things that count to a woman.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it just struck me.... DUH! "CAT"APULT


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

We think very similarly.I applied the same idea as I did atlatl.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Just sold one of those , no wait a min he was going to point it at cats ! MM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Again, thanks for the kind words guys. I have been collecting those large wooden spoons and forks with carved handles usually sold to tourists. Must be an impulse buy that folks later regret, 'cause there seem to be a ton of 'em in the local second hand stores and they cost only a few bucks. They should make great Guatemalen style slingshots.

@ZDP I was thinking of carving a handle myself, but the wooden tourist stuff and small figurines convinced me to save my time. I say you should go for it!!!

@Kooniu That is a cool looking atlatl! Looks like you used one of those wooden tourist untensils I am talking about.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## btrappel (Nov 24, 2011)

the kitty catapult


----------



## ssssSnake (Nov 29, 2011)

LOL! Thatssssssss Great Charles! Love the ingenuity!

All the good jokes have already been taken sssssssso insert cornball joke here.

Gonna have to "open my eyes" on my frequent thrift store adventuresssssssssss.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice idea Charles. You're right about the most important tool, the brain.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Charles you inspired me


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a pretty cool pfs style slingshot! It would be really great if you could figure out a way to attach the bands in a more permanent fashion. If I tried that, I would probably have the bands flying down range ...









By the way, as predicted, the lady loved the catapult!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if i had that slingshot i would name it the BASTET. love the slingshot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Imperial said:


> if i had that slingshot i would name it the BASTET. love the slingshot.


I had to go look up Bastet. I never heard of it before ... but that is cool. I will keep that in mind!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

